# These woodsman broadheads rock!



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I finished the Euro mount of the buck I got Friday. (this was the fastest Euro Ive done in a while) Then I looked back at my bow kill for the last 3 seasons since I switched to the 3 Rivers Archery Woodsman broadhead. Ive been blessed these last three seasons with deer and elk and a Hog all taken with my 3 blade Woodsman. Scroll to the bottom for link.

I am NOT a compensated spokesman for the company or the head. They did not ask me to write this. They do Not know Im writing this but when I find an exceptional product, I tell people. Ive just had great success with the woodsman head. I kill deer for 2 municipalities in WI and this has been my head of choice for pass throughs 100% of the time and short blood trails (in most cases watching the animals drop in sight) 25 animals in the last 3 seasons and not one single lost animal or failure. this link has many of the kill videos and autopsies and wound channels.

https://ronkulas.proboards.com/thread/446/woodsman-broadhead-results?page=1&scrollTo=1221


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

RC I tried the woodsman broadheads this year mainly because of your posts. The results u have had are impressive. I killed a deer with a woodsman this year and it performed great and they sharpen up nice. However, I could not get over how much noise they make in flight and I have since moved on. It may or may not matter but I didn’t like it. Does the noise bother u at all?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive not noticed any noise at all. Based on the tons (literal tonnage of deer, hogs, elk) Ive killed with them, the critters did not mind.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

The critters never hear the hiss. It only seems to bother the shooter. People used to say the same about Snuffers and scores of animals were killed with them also.

D.P.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm surprised at the report of noise with woodsmans. I've never noticed anything more when compared to my non-vented 2-blades. However a quick google search does show a few threads talking about WW noise. Many say they make no noise, and many say they make noise...with many of those that say they make noise still shoot them because they haven't noticed the deer react to them and that they're accurate and perform well.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've noticed the " hiss" but hasn't effected getting a deer. It's known as the hiss of death. They sharpen up nice and fly great. I have had a couple bend when hitting hard leg bone or rock. But over all a good head.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I've never noticed a noise from my Woodsman heads.


----------

